# Philips 42PFL3603D Flat TV,, PC to TV issues,,,,sound



## Hitndahedfred (Dec 28, 2012)

The jist of it is that my PC is connected to my Philips 42PFL3603D flat TV VIA HDMI. My picture comes thru one "channel" (HDMI 3) while the accompanying sound comes in on HDMI 4. Just the other night we watched a movie and it was fine. I got home from work yesterday ready to watch some YouTube and it was in the "new" configuration as stated above. I normally run my PC connected to HDMI 3 and the sound is carried in to the TV VIA DVI audio in for that "channel". This connection was what the manual said to use and it was great ,,, imperative word there is "WAS".

I DID browse the site before joining and saw the quality of replies and this prompted me to join. Hope you guys n gals can help out.

Like I stated above,,it WAS working correctly and without issues till yesterday.

Any suggestions out there?
:scratch:


----------



## Slotplate (Dec 19, 2012)

I recently built an HTPC. I connected from the HTPC motherboard via HDMI and then from the receiver to my HDTV via HDMI. I could not get screen resolutions above the HD 1080 spec.
I added a graphics card to the HTPC with HDMI output. Now I get 1920X1080. I use the HTPC as a web browser, videophone, voip and home security video system in addition to media center hdtv/blu-ray/dvr , so I needed everything to pass through as is.
I don't know if you have HDMI out on your receiver but this might work? 
Card: MSI ATI HD6450-MD1GD3/LP (VGA/DVI/HDMI)


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

So you have two HDMI connections coming out of your pc, is that correct? And you send both to the receiver? Or is one going to the display and one to the receiver? I'm not a HTPC guru but my hunch would be that the graphics card you are using doesn't pass sound. :huh:


----------



## Slotplate (Dec 19, 2012)

the PC connects to the receiver via HDMI, then the receiver connects to the tv via hdmi as if the tv is the monitor on the pc

Video Card >>>HDMI>>> Sony 7.2 Receiver >>>HDMI >>> TV

The HDMI retains the native video resolution and sound specification of the original media - Blu-Ray, DVD, HDTV, etc.

I get perfect 5.1, 7.1, DTS sound through the receiver (ie: Gladiator is terrific)


----------



## Hitndahedfred (Dec 28, 2012)

mechman said:


> So you have two HDMI connections coming out of your pc, is that correct? And you send both to the receiver? Or is one going to the display and one to the receiver? I'm not a HTPC guru but my hunch would be that the graphics card you are using doesn't pass sound. :huh:


=======================================================================

One HDMI out to PC. And ONE sound out to PC. I just don't understand why it worked one day and not the next.
No receiver yet. But I am in the process of amassing gear to build my setup though.

Thanks for the replies guys n gals


----------



## Hitndahedfred (Dec 28, 2012)

My PC connects to my TV directly at the moment. And the same with the sound. I am in the process of amassing gear to make the TV room a reality. Since we only have an antenna I went and bought a Raspberry PI and have a media server built to store the media I wish to keep. The PI is native HDMI out at 1080P with AWESOME sound qualities. I am running several different software packages on it deciding on which I want to learn deeper.


----------



## Hitndahedfred (Dec 28, 2012)

Hooray,,,
I finally did figure the issue out last night.

It turned out that it was the built in ATI video from my motherboard somehow was not compatible with the inputs on the TV after updating my OS. I resolved the issue by installing an NVIDIA Gforce 9800 GT video card that I had laying around loose. It was just waiting to be used and it's a pretty nice card. I had to use a DVI to DHMI adapter but at least now my resolutions are great and the FPS is awesome. The sound is rocking too. So I will consider this ticket closed. If anyone here has ANY issues with PC hardware and mixing it into the home theater please let me know.
I would be more than happy to give all I have learned to someone to help out.

:sn:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad to hear you got this resolved - sure was a stumper! :clap:


----------

